# Idaho Scorpion



## olablane (Oct 3, 2008)

Greetings, I live about 40 air miles north of Boise. I have lived here all 47 years of my life. In all that time I have only seen 2 scorpions. One when I was a wee one and then another today. I caught it as it was trying to get in my garage. It is about 1.75 inches total length. I am wondering if anyone could tell me what species it may be.The area we live in is dry and rocky and hot in the summer and COLD in the winter. Anyone have any ideas what it is?
Thanks, Blane


----------



## crpy (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't know there was scorps in Idaho lol, Potato scorp


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 3, 2008)

You cant get an ID simply be telling us where you are. Although that is some vital information. Post some pics up and we can help you better.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 3, 2008)

Scorps in Idaho include:

Hoffmannius confusus
Kochius hirsuticauda
Serradigitus wupatkiensis
Paruroctonus boreus 
Hadrurus spadix (wow!)
Anuroctonus phaiodactylus (one of my favorite genus)

-Eddy


----------



## olablane (Oct 3, 2008)

crpy said:


> I didn't know there was scorps in Idaho lol, Potato scorp


How come everyone always associates Idaho with potatos? We have so much more to offer, how about cows?!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## olablane (Oct 3, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> You cant get an ID simply be telling us where you are. Although that is some vital information. Post some pics up and we can help you better.


Im not sure I am smart enough to post pictures!!


----------



## olablane (Oct 3, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> Scorps in Idaho include:
> 
> Hoffmannius confusus
> Kochius hirsuticauda
> ...


 WOW I didnt realize we had so many different species. I have always been interested in tarantulas, now I better get interested in scorps. This is the neatest little scorp. Do you suppose it to late to find more?
Thanks for the info, Blane


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey hey hey!!!! Happy cows come from California. 

If you say its small that pretty much eliminates H. spadix. Its not that hard to post a picture take it, host in on an image hosting site like photobucket (but i cant see PB from my computer so I reccommend Servimg.com) and it gives you the url code. Copy the code on post it like this on the forum


----------



## olablane (Oct 3, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> Hey hey hey!!!! Happy cows come from California.
> 
> If you say its small that pretty much eliminates H. spadix. Its not that hard to post a picture take it, host in on an image hosting site like photobucket (but i cant see PB from my computer so I reccommend Servimg.com) and it gives you the url code. Copy the code on post it like this on the forum


i shall see if I can get some photos up a little later.
Thanks, Blane.


----------



## crpy (Oct 3, 2008)

olablane said:


> How come everyone always associates Idaho with potatos? We have so much more to offer, how about cows?!!!!!


WOW, I didnt realize there were that many species either. And cows, huh, cool,  most adds I see about Idaho are about potatos. If I had a cow in Idaho Id name it Spud though. Dont worry, everyone thinks all we have are tourists here in Fl. heh....wait a minute, most of what we have _are_ Tourists


----------



## olablane (Oct 3, 2008)

crpy said:


> WOW, I didnt realize there were that many species either. And cows, huh, cool,  most adds I see about Idaho are about potatos. If I had a cow in Idaho Id name it Spud though. Dont worry, everyone thinks all we have are tourists here in Fl. heh....wait a minute, most of what we have _are_ Tourists


Believe it or not but even ol' Idaho gets LOTS of tourists. Must be the potatos and "Spud"!!!


----------



## CrickyKat (Oct 3, 2008)

olablane said:


> How come everyone always associates Idaho with potatos? We have so much more to offer, how about cows?!!!!!


No joke!  And lentils!  Up north here we don't even GROW potatoes!   We are, however, the lentil capital of the world supplying 1/3 of the world's lentils.  None of which americans ever eat.  Just like I NEVER get Idaho potatoes because those darned southerners won't share!

Ola, I'm holding you personally responsible for the lack of Idaho potatoes in my life.  No particular reason, just because you're the only south Idahoan I know.


----------



## crpy (Oct 3, 2008)

you guys are great, lol, and I love lentil soup


----------



## Xaranx (Oct 3, 2008)

It's still a good time to find scorps as long as it isn't getting too cold where you live right now, as in below 50.  Below that they will be hibernating.


----------



## olablane (Oct 3, 2008)

Xaranx said:


> It's still a good time to find scorps as long as it isn't getting too cold where you live right now, as in below 50.  Below that they will be hibernating.


Might be to late. It has been getting down in the low 30s.
Thanks


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Oct 3, 2008)

*and. . .*

Trout.  One of the leading producers of trout in the US.  And Republicans.  Except for Boise, all the Democrats live in Boise.  This is gonna get ugly now! I'm pretty jacked to know that we have scorps!  I'd be happier if we had native t's, but hey, Utah is only a few hours away, and they have some.  



CrickyKat said:


> No joke!  And lentils!  Up north here we don't even GROW potatoes!   We are, however, the lentil capital of the world supplying 1/3 of the world's lentils.  None of which americans ever eat.  Just like I NEVER get Idaho potatoes because those darned southerners won't share!
> 
> Ola, I'm holding you personally responsible for the lack of Idaho potatoes in my life.  No particular reason, just because you're the only south Idahoan I know.


----------



## olablane (Oct 3, 2008)

IdahoBiteyThing said:


> Trout.  One of the leading producers of trout in the US.  And Republicans.  Except for Boise, all the Democrats live in Boise.  This is gonna get ugly now! I'm pretty jacked to know that we have scorps!  I'd be happier if we had native t's, but hey, Utah is only a few hours away, and they have some.


Trout, cows and potatos. What more could a state want?! Whats a Republican?! We have them in Idaho? Well I may be off to look for more scorps tomorrow nite if it doesnt rain. Wish me luck.


----------



## olablane (Oct 5, 2008)

OK, Here this little guy is. Does anyone have any ideas as to species?


----------



## calum (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmmmm... I think it is some kind of vaejovid.  

or mabye Smeringurus mesaensis.  

or mabye a Hadruruoides spp.


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 5, 2008)

calum said:


> Hmmmm... I think it is some kind of vaejovid.
> 
> or mabye Smeringurus mesaensis.
> 
> or mabye a Hadruruoides spp.


 im sure that helped


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm going to guess _P. boreus_ link

We get those over in Oregon, too.  If you find more don't keep them together.


----------



## GideonSmith08 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think its some kind of paruroctonus or vaejovis.


----------



## olablane (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your ideas. I appreciate your help!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 6, 2008)

thats a Paruroctonus boreus.


----------



## pandinus (Oct 6, 2008)

the proportional size as well as the shape of the chela seem to be very indicative of parauroctonus, and as the only one listed in your state is p. boreus that would be my guess. i apologize if thats a little too deep an explanation, but i always make sure to state my rationale whenever trying to id a specimen, as just a guess with no supporting evidence can sometimes be misleading. I've never had the pleasure of working with this particular species, but of all the north american scorpions, this genus is definitely one of my favorites. they are lots of fun, and a great jumping off point into the world of scorpions.


John


----------



## olablane (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Pandinus and Abyss. You are the only two people other than my sons science teacher to agree on a species. He said the same as you. He saw it in person so I am assuming that is what it is. Thanks.
I will never figure out how to pronounce thes names!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 6, 2008)

It okay i say the names as what i read them as first glance. It's rare you ever say it out loud. Oh and sorry for not giving you an in dept explanation to why it's P.boreus. I was gonna show you pics and all but I'm at work and answer most of my post as quick as possible. But i think John pretty much covered all my loose ends.


----------



## pandinus (Oct 7, 2008)

olablane said:


> Thanks Pandinus and Abyss. You are the only two people other than my sons science teacher to agree on a species. He said the same as you. He saw it in person so I am assuming that is what it is. Thanks.
> I will never figure out how to pronounce thes names!!!!!!!!!!!!


the name would be pronounced para(like parachute)ur(you're)octo(like octopus)nus bor(like bore)e(long e sound)us. a little confusing, but i hope this helps some. the best thing is usually just to look close at the word and sound it out


John


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm, maybe I should have given my rationale for saying _P. boreus_ as well?  

I have one.


----------



## olablane (Oct 7, 2008)

IHeartMantids said:


> Hmm, maybe I should have given my rationale for saying _P. boreus_ as well?
> 
> I have one.


Guess what? I didnt even notice what you had written. So sorry! How big do they get?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha, no worries.    They're not too big -- only about an inch and a half to two inches.

(Actually, I don't have one anymore -- in the time between posting this morning and posting now, I sold her  )


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought boreus also but when i was searching they are not reported to be found in idaho so i figured i must b wrong.


----------



## Mocknbird2 (Nov 3, 2012)

My brother used to find scorps all the time when he went to job corps near Boise.  That was back in the early eighties, so maybe the population has dwindled, but back then they were plentiful.  He even brought a couple home with him.  
They looked like Anuroctonus phaiodactylus.
Cheers


I love lentils.  Great protein when you don't eat meat.  (don't like the extremely and unecessarily cruel commercial slaughter practices)  Nice to know where they come from.  Since I'm in puget sound I'm guessing we get your lentils here.


----------



## Gnat (Nov 4, 2012)

Mocknbird2
why is it we are resurrecting a 4 year old thread? a thread that died 2 years before you joined?


----------



## ijmccollum (Nov 6, 2012)

I am glad MocknBird did, I didn't know there were scorps in Idaho.........I feel so uninformed.


----------

